# ShopTemp or...?



## PlayerOfHeart (Jun 11, 2010)

hey I'm new here, but I just saw ShopTemp and it looks great, the biggest reason I'll probably use it is because it has exactly what I need, M3i Zero and DSi screen protectors, but I'm just wondering is ShopTemp really safe? and is there 0% of some weird scam? cause I'm wanna make sure I'm buying from a reliable source, thanks in advance!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, it is safe!
Purchase your flashcart from them!


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 11, 2010)

They are affialted with GBAtemp, so are 100% fine. There are plenty of people on here who have ordered from them.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 11, 2010)

Shoptemp is trustworthy and safe.. Dont need to worry


----------



## Gamer4life (Jun 11, 2010)

Or buy from deveno.com teh owners name is jason he has great customer service and great prices you can email him or talk to him on msn and let him know Gamer4life sent you


----------



## Am0s (Jun 12, 2010)

they are safe, I ordered a flashcart from them 2 weeks later I got it from hong kong to england


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jun 12, 2010)

Some glowing references there... 

I recently ordered my 1st purchase from Shoptemp and am awaiting delivery, so I  feel the post creators woes. After having spent time here at GBAtemp, I feel very secure in spending money there. I've had 4 emails regarding the (_positive_) status of my order since I put it in yesterday morning so that's a good sign...


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 12, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> Or buy from deveno.com teh owners name is jason he has great customer service and great prices you can email him or talk to him on msn and let him know Gamer4life sent you



Deveno and Jason aren't recommended on here

See http://gbatemp.net/t93537-an-official-anno...t&p=1356291

Buy from ShopTemp instead.


----------



## Parablank (Jun 12, 2010)

Might be me, but I recommend RealHotStuff over ShopTemp, although the prices are better on ShopTemp. 

You can't resist 1 day shipping that's 1 dollar.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 12, 2010)

I've bought from both, but don't really have a preference. Im a patient man, so I always try to look for the cheaper (while not being sketchy) vendor.


----------



## playtime (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been reading quite a bit of these great forums recently  and based on the positive feedback, recently purchase a DSTT card @shoptemp, It was shipped promptly, reaching East coast US in less then 2 weeks ( a plus).

However, I believe that I received a fake DSTT. I can't recover it after following the posted procedures on these forum ( I wished to have assume that it was a fake in the 1st place, but this is a shop with GOOD reputation, etc) The biggest issue is I have gotten no response after filing a support ticket. I am a patient person but 5 days (filed on June 7 2010) and no response is really , really terrible after sales service. At this point, it looks like lost money and time.

You pay your money and take your chances that a fake card is in the package. Do you feel lucky?

I want to get more cards if the first one went well, but I need a more reliable place to buy from.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 14, 2010)

playtime said:
			
		

> I have been reading quite a bit of these great forums recently  and based on the positive feedback, recently purchase a DSTT card @shoptemp, It was shipped promptly, reaching East coast US in less then 2 weeks ( a plus).
> 
> However, I believe that I received a fake DSTT. I can't recover it after following the posted procedures on these forum ( I wished to have assume that it was a fake in the 1st place, but this is a shop with GOOD reputation, etc) The biggest issue is I have gotten no response after filing a support ticket. I am a patient person but 5 days (filed on June 7 2010) and no response is really , really terrible after sales service. At this point, it looks like lost money and time.
> 
> ...



You should start your own thread rather than hijacking someone elses.

Have a look at this thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=229...0&p=2862619


----------



## PlayerOfHeart (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks everyone for the replies, I will use ShopTemp

I'm gonna use the best and the most expensive shipment cause I'm impatient lol


----------



## playtime (Jun 15, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Best of Luck!


----------

